# GPS coordinates?



## mjbush (Oct 3, 2007)

How do you enter coordinates on a GPS? I see all the threads on here with numbers such as 34/11, what does this mean? My GPS is showing about 6 spaces for entering numbers for both longitude and latitude. So the simple two numbers don't help much. Can anyone straighten me out on this subject? I'd appreciate some help. Thanks


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

mjbush said:


> How do you enter coordinates on a GPS? I see all the threads on here with numbers such as 34/11, what does this mean? My GPS is showing about 6 spaces for entering numbers for both longitude and latitude. So the simple two numbers don't help much. Can anyone straighten me out on this subject? I'd appreciate some help. Thanks


when people say for example the 34/11 line....they are referring to the "middle" numbers. Like you said, you see 6 sets of numbers. The top line is the Latitude (north and south) and the bottom is longitude (east and west).

For example--when people say they were fishing the 34N/11W line...your gps should read something similar to:

41 34.000N
080 11.0000W

does this clear it up at all?


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> when people say for example the 34/11 line....they are referring to the "middle" numbers. Like you said, you see 6 sets of numbers. The top line is the Latitude (north and south) and the bottom is longitude (east and west).
> 
> For example--when people say they were fishing the 34N/11W line...your gps should read something similar to:
> 
> ...


George is correct about the 34/11 being the middle numbers of lat/long. However, you won't catch too many Walleyes at N41-34.00/W080-11.00. That point is on the West side of IR 79, just South of Meadville PA.  

The coordinates 34/11 would be referring to N 41-34.00 W 082-11.00, which is approx 6 nautical miles North of Lorain.


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

those were the first "degree" numbers that came to mind WD- just off meadville huh?? Hmm, thats right around my camp


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

Gju42486 said:


> those were the first "degree" numbers that came to mind WD- just off meadville huh?? Hmm, thats right around my camp


Heck, I just had a computer glitch,... I was going to have a much more witty response, but that was what my computer sent. 

Also, I might add MJ, when you see a number like N 41-34.50, that is a little different than N 41-34-50. In the first case, the ".50" is referring to 50 hundredths of a minute. In the later case, the "-50" is referring to 50 seconds. They are not the same thing. Most people work in hundredths (or thousandths) of a minute, and that is typically the default in a new GPS. But check it just to be sure.


----------



## mjbush (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for your help. Cleared it up for me. Appreciate it.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

mjbush said:


> How do you enter coordinates on a GPS?


If I hear on the radio a postion and I want a quick reference, I move my crosshair cursor to the GPS reading on the map and I can then add an icon or I can save that waypoint.


----------

